# Exo terra in Florida



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a 23x18x36 exo terra for sale in Sarasota. $175, 10% off if you but a group of frogs.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

tank is pending pickup


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

sold........


----------

